# 211 and "NO Update" Option?



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

When I had my 811 - somewhere in Setup Menu I had a choice between Auto Updates OR Ask before updating. I cannot find this same option in my 211 Menu; can someone please tell me IF it is there and IF so, where?
I started getting program info on my OTA Channels a while back and now I see here that it MAY be a MISTAKE built into 341 software - I want to STOP getting the 342 update = which may stop my programming info again on OTA.

TKS Michael


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe the "no update" option has been removed from both of the ViP receivers.


----------



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

you don't have an option (that i know of). i have 4 vip211 receivers, and only one got the update! my ota channels that listed the programming info (some listed programming, some listed "digital service") is still there. the only thing i can find thats different on the one vip that got the update is now it shows 342 and the others still show 341! i don't know what the update was for, but i couldn't tell any difference.


----------

